# Stainless steel / mesh / coffee gator dripper



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

So I have the coffee gator stainless steel mesh dripper and wanted to know how people have got one with these as I've had some good results but have found th results to be inconsistent but I'm sure the main reason for this is just using a normal kettle.

Should the process be the same as using a normal v60 with paper filters?

usually use light to medium roasted coffee ( from Horsham)

rhino no hand grinder 1 click of full so coarseness is similar to coarse sea salt

kettle 1 min off the boil, 30 second bloom with I give a gentle stir and then circle pours until desired weight of an extraction time in 3 minutes but not all of the flavours are coming through.

this is with 15/16g over 250ml


----------



## coffeefanatic232 (Oct 10, 2018)

What type of inconsistent are you talking about?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

After bloom & stir, pour straight down the middle.

You don't need to wait 30s after boil to start blooming.

You could go a little finer? Are you getting any silt in the cup?


----------

